# For my mummy Karen love fergus xxx



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello Mummy thought you might like to know what i have been up to this week.Today granny took me to the vets to get my 2nd vaccination,this time i cried,i tried to be brave honest i did.The vet nurses took it in turns to cuddle me,they said i was the cutest puppy they had ever met.One of them has pics on her phone of the day i was born,granny is going to send them to you.

ME AT THE VETS WITH ONE OF THE NURSES





Granny has been letting me meet lots of different children,i like them and try to kiss all of them...





And i have been playing with the cats too....





Finally i made a new friend,his name is Elmo and he is an american cockapoo too....


I cant wait to meet you mummy,hope you are having a fab holiday love Fergus xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mummy Karen is very, very lucky to have such a lovely baby boy pup.


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Fabulous photos!
Had to laugh at Fergus making friends with the cat. There is a definite lack of cat/dog love going on in our house


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh he is gorgeous! Poor little brave boy.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah Karen, I now want number 3 - I need a fergus in my life!!! He just looks like the cutest bundle of mischievous fun!!!! I bet you can't wait xx
Lovely pics Mandy, you need to add me to the bottom of your next puppy list please!!! Xx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow he is so cute, and looks really social, what an amazing home from holiday present he will be


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love how he has his arm / paw around that poor cat, fergus must be saying "get out of that then cat!" X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh no ...I can't see .... Fergus sounds to be having a whale of a time, thanks Mandy xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh he is so cute Love the second one he seemed a little cranky Brave little boy!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Oh no ...I can't see .... Fergus sounds to be having a whale of a time, thanks Mandy xxx


Ah Karen you will love the pics, they are the best! They really make you smile and go ahhhh 
One heck of a cute pup you got coming your way xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh no cant you see them karen? He isnt himself tonight after his injection,he is asleep but whimpering,bless,he is feeling very sorry for himself.the vet nurses sent me pics of the pups just minutes old and there is one of pypers first glance of her pups,its so cute,they look so teeny xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Fergus is such a cutie!!!! Xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

ive even changed devices lol... but i can t see any of the recent picturespeople have posted, should be glad that there is wifi at all i suppose xx
AhhhI hope hes okay poor baby, i bet the picture of Pyperand her babaies is special xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> ive even changed devices lol... but i can t see any of the recent picturespeople have posted, should be glad that there is wifi at all i suppose xx
> AhhhI hope hes okay poor baby, i bet the picture of Pyperand her babaies is special xx


They're just of your fergus on his travels, trips & adventures making friends along the way - I won't tell you any more & you can enjoy them fully when you get the chance! X


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

What great pictures. Its great to have something to look forward to after your holidays and what could be more exciting than a puppy. Hope you're having a good time.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh Fergus is just adorable. What cute pics! I would love to see the ones when all the pups are just born too. So cute. And I love the name Fergus, he looks like a Fergus!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow that is so cute ... Your new mummy will love this Fergus update  She may even cry, us girls are bit soppy like that but only because we care and love you xxx

More Fergus updates please Granny MandyM .. such a cool granny though lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

mandym said:


> Oh no cant you see them karen? He isnt himself tonight after his injection,he is asleep but whimpering,bless,he is feeling very sorry for himself.the vet nurses sent me pics of the pups just minutes old and there is one of pypers first glance of her pups,its so cute,they look so teeny xxx


Oh I bet that is an emotional photo, makes me feel tearful just thinking about it... ever after a c-section she still was keen to look for her babies, magical hey!!!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

WOW Karen you are so lucky not only to have Fergus but to have Mandy as a granny, lovely pics x


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

DebsH said:


> Fabulous photos!
> Had to laugh at Fergus making friends with the cat. There is a definite lack of cat/dog love going on in our house


I hear ya! Ringo LOVES my cats, unfortunately for him the feeling is not returned lol


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Fab photos Mandy!!!! Just adorable... I think we should have one up of Fergus with his Granny lol X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Mandy, what fab pictures and what a fantastic start you are giving to little Fergus, he is just the most gorgeous bundle. Karen - you lucky, lucky thing!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Gorgeous! Little Fergus definitely has a twinkle in his eye! Just love the pic with Elmo. xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeyyyyyy I can see them, fabulous pictures he s been a very busy boy. Thank you Mandy for doing so much with him and for taking the pictures xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love these photos... Thought I'd responded. Sorry 

Gorgeous boy!! Love the one with the gorgeous pussy cat! 

Lucky mummy Karen!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol Ruth I checked out all your photos when I got in last night ... I was sat in bed at 2 o'clock looking at them but too tired to comment, I was desperate to look they were delightful beautiful girls xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I understand Karen! You were great for responding even when you couldn't see!


----------

